# Central Minnesota RC



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby:
15 called back to 2nd series:
1,2,4,6,7,8,9,11,13,15,16,17,18,19,20


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Any updates on the second series? Looks like Mark Patton is on a roll.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby:
15 called back to 3rd series:
1,2,4,6,7,8,9,11,13,15,16,17,18,19,20


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

WHAT no dogs dropped?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

yellow machine said:


> WHAT no dogs dropped?



Let the children play!

And yes, Marc Patton has some really nice dogs right now. Unfortunately last weekend, what may be his best dog went out (if I remember right) in the first. He ran it as test dog and... wow.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby callbacks to the 4th:
1,2,7,8,9,13,15,16,18,19,20


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

yellow machine said:


> WHAT no dogs dropped?


It's The Derby. Let the young dogs run as many series as possible. Not to mention the handlers who are just getting started. You can have clear separation & still let them run. Good grief. Please post up your name so if I do decide to get back in the game, I won't run under you.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> It's The Derby. Let the young dogs run as many series as possible. Not to mention the handlers who are just getting started. You can have clear separation & still let them run. Good grief. Please post up your name so if I do decide to get back in the game, I won't run under you.


Everyone gets a trophy. Everyone is a winner. Everyone is special!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind

1,2,3,9,10,11,15,16,18,19,20,23,26,27,28,29,33,34,36,40,49,50,51,57,59,61,63,64,65,67,68,69,

32 Total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

yellow machine said:


> Everyone gets a trophy. Everyone is a winner. Everyone is special!


You could always drop every dog that has had a hiccup and go into the last series with five dogs. Then oops, the last series is a bear and all of a sudden three dogs picked up and you only give out two ribbons. Then the judges get run over repeatedly by the internet bus for only giving out two placements. I kinda prefer 
giving out lots of jams in a minor stake but that's just me.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby Results:
1st Doc/Patton
2nd Clyde/Patton
3rd cooper/Kilty
4th Chester/Hays
RJ Woodrow/Dodge
JAMs 19,13,1


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Mark and all at Hidden Acres.
Good winter training has to be part of it.
Great job


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to the Hidden Acres Team!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Becky Mills said:


> You could always drop every dog that has had a hiccup and go into the last series with five dogs. Then oops, the last series is a bear and all of a sudden three dogs picked up and you only give out two ribbons. Then the judges get run over repeatedly by the internet bus for only giving out two placements. I kinda prefer
> giving out lots of jams in a minor stake but that's just me.


AMEN! Well said Becky


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Me too, Becky! Greenies are cheap to buy and mean a lot to young handlers. Now if we could go to owner-handler derbies???


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Pinetree said:


> Way to go Mark and all at Hidden Acres.
> Good winter training has to be part of it.
> Great job


I agree Bruce. It's also got to be all the good advice from Jim.


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, Becky. Damn that internet bus anyway!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

wayne anderson said:


> Me too, Becky! Greenies are cheap to buy and *mean a lot to young handlers.* Now if we could go to owner-handler derbies???


sometimes they mean something to old handlers


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

3,9,11,15,18,19,20,26,27,28,29,33,36,50,51,61,64,65,67,68

20 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

9,11,15,19,20,26,29,36,51,64,67

11 total


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

yellow machine said:


> WHAT no dogs dropped?


Good for the judges for letting the young dogs play, not to mention we aren't there and have no idea what's happening, maybe judges had a setup the dogs did and they did not pencil whip for the sake of dropping dogs! Looks like they managed to find a winner too!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Good post Becky.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

yellow machine said:


> Everyone gets a trophy. Everyone is a winner. Everyone is special!


Greg,
Get back to us after you run a field trial and let us know if you still feel the same.

Buck


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#9 Stevie O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#20 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/Bob Zylla
3rd-#67 Booker O/H Bob Walker
4th-#64 Wiley H/ Dave Smith O/Chris &Cynthia Parkinson
RJ-#11 Lady H/ Danny Farmer O/Carma Futhey
JAMS- 51, 36,29,26,19,15

Congrats to All !! GO WINDY BABYS!!


----------



## b3carey (Apr 29, 2014)

Steak tastes good! 
Congrats ya'll


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

You live in Minnesota or Texas? LOL




b3carey said:


> Steak tastes good!
> Congrats ya'll


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Ken, on your Open WIN with Stevie!

Congratulations, Bob and Steve, on the Open 2nd with Pete! NFC-AFC Seaside's Pelican Pete is just amazing!

rita


----------



## labmommadeb (Sep 2, 2013)

Way to go Ken and my favorite Stevie Boy! Your Aunt Deb is very proud of you, Stevie. Can't wait to give you a belly rub in MT (not you, Ken ). Congratulations to Brenda, too! Enjoy your steaks.


----------

